# EPIRB's



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

In looking at various models and such it looks like you can spend around $400 to $1000 or so....I know little about these devices. What should you be looking for in terms of getting what will get the job you never want to have done, done, vs. price and so forth. Thanks for any advice, education here.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Interested in this info also. Btt


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Just a few I found.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/epirb-help-96882/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/how-many-private-boaters-have-epirb-personal-epirb-49744/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/epirb-recommendations-80729/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...rience-advice-small-epirb-i-should-get-40695/


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Telum Pisces said:


> Just a few I found.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/epirb-help-96882/
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

PLB's have a 100m accuracy, EPIRBs have 1.5nm for Category 1 model and 10-20nm for a Category 2 model. I just bought an ACR PLB and it has a $50 rebate right now, originally $359 at West Marine.
http://www.boatsafe.com/nauticalknowhow/epirb.htm

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/west-marine-plb-rebate-111345/


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Take a look at this site.

http://www.sarsat.noaa.gov/emerbcns.html


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

there is also the SPOT tracker, small enough to be kept on a life jacket. great piece of gear since they also have non-emergency distress button (ie dont send the marines but need some help ie engine died, stuck in BFE) and a 911 button (send the marines im in serious trouble).


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Once they get within the 1.5nm range of the EPIRB, there is a homing beacon that they can pick up.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

many thanks for the information.......


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the best deal on a true EPPIRB out there. I bought this model last year through this site and it was an all around great experience, fast shipping, etc. 

http://www.provantage.com/mcmurdo-pains-wessex-electronics-82-003a~7MCPW006.htm

Sure, you can get PLBs for under $400, but pay attention to run time (battery life) after activation.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Reality is they are all good, main thing is buy one, any one. Epirb's have longer battery life than PLBs, but both have enough life for our waters (not too cold). It really comes down to personal preference, are you going to permanently mount a bracket or keep in your pocket etc...

Almost all of them have integral GPS but all have the 406 mhz (satellite uplink of distress) and 121 mhz homing frequency, so either way they will find you. Main thing is to get them looking!

for a small boat, a ditch bag with epirb/plb in it along with flares etc.. is a good way to store and keep it handy.

Robert


----------



## bertram31 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Epirb*

I priced one at Georges Marine Electronics last week and he was competitive with the mail order places. Would rather do business with someone who supports the local fishing community. They can also explain the difference between them


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You can also carry your SPOT PLB on your person with you anywhere you go...:yes:. The $1,000 EPIRB isn't going to do you any good if it's attached to the boat that you just fell out of that's now heading for Mexico. Or if it's on the boat back at the house and you're on the ground beneath your deer stand trying to fashion a splint out of pine branches.:no:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> The $1,000 EPIRB isn't going to do you any good if it's attached to the boat that you just fell out of that's now heading for Mexico.


Then again, fishing solo offshore isn't the greatest idea to begin with. And kill switches are required to be attached to the operator if the vessel has over 50 hp(AL law). The EPIRB isn't a replacement for common sense or standard safety procedures.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

wackydaddy,

You have your information a little mixed up. The Categories have nothing to do with location accuracy. This information was sourced from ACR Electronics.

What is the difference between a Category I and a Category II EPIRB?
The difference is in how the EPIRB is deployed. Cat. I is an automatic deployment by a hydrostatic charge; also all commerical and charter boats are required to use Cat. I's. Cat. II's are manually deployed.

As far as accuracy the ACR GlobalFix iPro/Pro Cat. I&II and the ACR PLB's have an accuracy of .05nm or 110yds. The ACR Satellite 3 EPIRB's accuracy is 2.3nm, or .05nm with GPS Interface.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

deeptracks,

You can find all the answers you need from ACR Electronics in order to make the most informed decision as possible.

http://www.acrelectronics.com

Also, I would recommend for an EPIRB the ACR GlobalFix Pro Category II. I'd stay away from the Cat. I's in my opinion, only because if your vessels bilge is filled with foam for buoyancy. Because the Cat. I's have to submerge 4.9ft to 13.1ft before they release and activate. If your boat, in a worst case scenario, breaks apart or capsizes; it'll more than likely remain at the surface which would do you no good. Also, if your on a small boat 30ft or less, just have the EPIRB close to the helm to keep it dry as possible, and near you if you need to activate it or have to get in the water.

The USCG always says to stay with the boat as long as possible as long as its afloat, because they say many have made the mistake of ditching their boat when they thought the boat was going to go down. Only that the boat would be later found still afloat several hundreds if not thousands of miles away.

Also the best place to get one I say would be at West Marine. Just search the internet for the cheapest price (has to be an actual business and not an auction); print out the page with the price and show it to them. They will match the price, though if price is lower than their cost they can only go as low as what their cost is.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Then again, fishing solo offshore isn't the greatest idea to begin with. And kill switches are required to be attached to the operator if the vessel has over 50 hp(AL law). The EPIRB isn't a replacement for common sense or standard safety procedures.


I agree.:thumbsup: 

But, at times there's nobody's company that you enjoy more than your own, sometimes kill switches fail, sometimes common sense fails us all, and even standard safety procedures can't account for all errors in judgement.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Starlifter said:


> wackydaddy,
> 
> You have your information a little mixed up. The Categories have nothing to do with location accuracy. This information was sourced from ACR Electronics.
> 
> ...


This is accurate. Some of the other information was not.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Not to derail or anything, but has anybody ITT ever used one of these devices? I know it's a critical piece of safety equipment. Just wondering if anybody had real life experience with one.

I've been looking at them for a while.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver21,

To make sure that I have not got anything mixed up, what information was inaccurate?


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I researched hard to figure out the best option(s). What is best, IMHO, isn't the cheapest route. I have a PLB AND Cat II EPIRB in my ditch bag. When out solo or in rough conditions, the PLB lives on my belt, otherwise it lives in the ditch bag with the EPIRB right at the helm, easily reached. I have a CAT II EPIRB because my boat will float if capsized. So an auto deployed EPIRB may not deploy from it's bracket due to the depth requirement of 3' to 13'.

I have an Aqualink View PLB and GlobalFix Ipro EPIRB. Both have GPS built in. Below is a link explaining the differences by someone that apparently works for ACR:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/394333-plb-epirb-3.html

ACRguy

I work for ACR and can add some information on PLBs vs EPIRBs.

EPIRBs are required to float in an upright position to transmit (perform best when floating)
PLBs float so they won’t get lost, some need pouch to float. (They need to be held out of the water or attached high up on PFD for best transmission)

EPIRBs are required to transmit for a minimum of 48hrs at temps down to -40C or -20C (Longer in nominal temps)
PLBs are required transmit for a minimum 24 hrs at temps down to -20C (Longer in nominal temps)

EPIRBs are required to be manually activated in or out of their bracket and automatically activated when out of the bracket and in the water (some countries allow manual activation only models)
PLBs are required to be manually activated only

EPIRBs are required to have a strobe light (or flashing light)
PLBs are not required to have a strobe (some newer versions have flashing LEDs)

EPIRBs are designed to be mounted in a bracket or carried in a ditch bag
PLBs are designed to be worn or carried on your persons

EPIRBs are registered to the vessel 
PLBs are registered to the person and are legal to be used on land as well

I would also add that if you are out on the boat by yourself, a PLB strapped to your body is better than an EPIRB in a bracket if you go overboard. If you have competent crew that could activate an EPIRB in your absence, than an EPIRB is the way to go. Once out of the bracket and floating it will do the rest.

Please remember you need to be prepared to survive the environment you may find yourself in. The further off shore you go, the longer it will take rescuers to get on scene. An EPRIB floating in the water attached by its tether is easier to manage than holding a PLB in the air. I would also suggest that you find a way to strap the PLB to your life jacket in advance. (Up in the collar bone area) Treading water with one arm up in the air will be very tiresome. 

Both are required to be registered with NOAA. It’s quick, easy and free and can be done online at http://www.beaconregistration.noaa.gov/

I hope this is helpful.

Stay Safe
Chris


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I have used the SPOT system extensivly while competing in long distance open ocean kayak racing (100-300 mile races). The Spot has a tracking mode that anyone can look on a website and it gives your position every so often to track your progress (nice if your on the water all day so the wife does not get worried, downside is she knows where your at if your going "fishing" and end up at the local gentlemen's club")
You can also program it to when you press the OK button, it will send a prewrote messege via text to several people's cell phones as well as the webpage.
I also like and have used the non-emergency help button. This shows that i dont need an at sea rescue ie coast guard, but that i need someone to come get me. I had to Self DQ from my first LD race cause i way over packed my kayak and didnt properly train for it. this messege will also go to several peoples cell phone via text messege with your location. 
Never used the 911 button yet (knock on wood) but this alerts the webpage, a cell text messege and the rescue folks that your really in need of help ASAP and to call out the coast guard/forrest rescue, etc.
All of the above is done through Satalite Comm. 

They are now mandatory for all racers in the races we compete in. 

If i had a power boat going far or even close off shore, i would def have an EPIRB on the boat and a Spot on my life jacket. With safety, death comes to those who cut corners or save money.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone wants to buy a very good used one, give me a call. I have my ACR cat 1 (hydro deployed) EPIRB that was mounted in my 29 CC. After my divorce I realize it will be awhile before I ever have need of it again so no since in it going to waste. I will sell it very reasonably, paid over $1000. 

Dave
850-346-1736


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Will also trade for a good reel. I.e. - van staal, torsa etc.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TheRoguePirate said:


> I have used the SPOT system extensivly while competing in long distance open ocean kayak racing (100-300 mile races). The Spot has a tracking mode that anyone can look on a website and it gives your position every so often to track your progress (nice if your on the water all day so the wife does not get worried, downside is she knows where your at if your going "fishing" and end up at the local gentlemen's club")
> You can also program it to when you press the OK button, it will send a prewrote messege via text to several people's cell phones as well as the webpage.
> I also like and have used the non-emergency help button. This shows that i dont need an at sea rescue ie coast guard, but that i need someone to come get me. I had to Self DQ from my first LD race cause i way over packed my kayak and didnt properly train for it. this messege will also go to several peoples cell phone via text messege with your location.
> Never used the 911 button yet (knock on wood) but this alerts the webpage, a cell text messege and the rescue folks that your really in need of help ASAP and to call out the coast guard/forrest rescue, etc.
> ...



Great post. I think the Spot is going to be something that I will buy in the next few months. Just makes sense.

Thanks for the post and peace.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Buy the spot if you want someone to call the coast guard for you. Get a PLB or EPIRB if you want to send a recognized distress signal to the coast guard. I paid about 200.00 for my PLB and for 30.00 a month I can send a pre written messege via text to several people's cell phones as well as my email. Don't trust your life to spot.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry, that is 30.00 a year


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

I too say an EPIRB (406MHz Distress Beacon); ours just came in the mail the other day.

An EPIRB is reuseable, has a strobe light, floats, activates by manually activating with switch or when out of bracket and gets wet, battery strength can last a minimum 48hours in -4*F water, and transmits to the Cospas-Sarsat Satellites that orbit the entire globe in low earth orbit; which when EPIRB's are activated the beacon's transmission relays straight to the nearest USCG Station(s).

If price is an issue you can find a non-gps EPIRB (ACR Electronics Satellite 3 406) online for about $400 and an ACR Electronics PLB; Personal Locator Beacon (gps capable) for around $200 online.

Also, can make the non-gps Satellite 3 406 (gps capable) by connecting the NMEA optical wire into your GPS/Chartplotter's NMEA plug if your GPS/Chartplotter has a NMEA connector. If not it still works, and just takes a little longer for the SAR Office to triangulate where the transmission is coming from once a satellite orbits over your position.


----------

